# Daddy, How was I born?



## Einstein (Mar 29, 2009)

A little boy goes to his father and asks "Daddy, how was I born?" 
The father answers, Well, son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway! 
Your Mum and I first got together in a chat room on Yahoo. 

Then I set up a date via email with your Mum and we met at a cyber-cafe. We sneaked into a secluded room, where your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive. 

As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the delete button, nine months later a little 'Pop-Up' appeared that said 


Scroll down 
(You'll love this) 















'You have Male!'


----------



## Copepod (Mar 30, 2009)

From another era, but still raises a chuckle among people who've seen animals being born...

When expecting me in mid 1960s, my mum was a health visitor in Worcestershire. She ran pre natal classes for new parents, and, relatively unusually for those days, invited fathers to one of the sessions. One dad was very concerned when he heard that human babies are usually born head first, and rarely, bum first. Mum could see other parents getting concerned, so she asked him to disuss it after the main session. It turned out that as his lambs were all born front legs first, he thought his baby should be born the same way. Many years later, mum told this story at a Young Farmers meeting in Warwickshire - where none of the audience had seen sheepbirth, so didn't understand!


----------

